# Coucou



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour bonjour

Ca a l'air sympa ici, mais ça manque cruellement de touche féminine.
Alors voili voilou, je viens parmis vous.

Je vous préviens, les ordi machins c'est pas mon truc.
Mais croquer la pomme (lol) ... avec plaisir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( Psst, j'essaie plusieurs forums, alors je ne serai peut être pas présente tout le temps.)

Bisous


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WOUUUAIIIII une fille de plus !!!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

bijouuuurrrrr hi hi hi


----------



## KARL40 (28 Janvier 2004)

Laisse tomber les autres forums ... et n'oublie pas ta tournée de bienvenue sinon Gribouille va te ... euh .... gribouiller


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Elisa


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

Enchantée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ton enthousiasme me dit que nous ne devons pas être nombreuses.


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est indispensable ?

Parce que moi, un peu d'alcool, et je ne sais plus ce que je fais ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2004)

Ben justement


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est indispensable ?
> 
> Parce que moi, un peu d'alcool, et je ne sais plus ce que je fais ...



Alèm non plus... tu sortiras peut être avec lui lors d'une AES alors....


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

"Tu sortiras avec lui...."

C'est touchant de naïveté juvénile !

Oh ! La crampe reveille toi !!


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Enchantée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas tant mais quelques unes quand même !

On se fait même des petits coin à  nous, enfin on essaye...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant mais quelques unes quand même !
> 
> On se fait même des petits coin à  nous, enfin on essaye...



c'est plutot une garçonniere


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

Un peu de patience jeune homme.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour bonjour
> 
> Ca a l'air sympa ici, mais ça manque cruellement de touche féminine.
> Alors voili voilou, je viens parmis vous.
> ...



Salut, et bienvenue.


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Alèm non plus... tu sortiras peut être avec lui lors d'une AES alors....




 Bonjour Gribouille.
C'est bien toi en photo ?








C'est quoi une AES ?


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant mais quelques unes quand même !
> 
> On se fait même des petits coin à  nous, enfin on essaye...



Belles réalisations.

Pourquoi vous essayez? On vous dérange ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour Elisa, et bienvenue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben tu verras pourquoi Lumai dit qu'on essaye !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue à toi ...



ET les gars un peu de tenue !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 enfin je ne sais pas si c'est possible ici !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa, Elisa
Elisa saute-moi au cou
Elisa, Elisa
Elisa cherche-moi des poux,
Enfonce bien tes ongles,
Et tes doigts délicats
Dans la jungle
De mes cheveux Lisa

Elisa, Elisa
Elisa saute-moi au cou
Elisa, Elisa
Elisa cherche-moi des poux,
Fais-moi quelques anglaises,
Et la raie au milieu
On a treize
Quatorze ans à nous deux

Elisa, Elisa
Elisa les autr's on s'en fout,
Elisa, Elisa
Elisa rien que toi, moi, nous
Tes vingt ans, mes quarante
Si tu crois que cela
Me tourmente
Ah non vraiment Lisa

Elisa, Elisa
Elisa saute-moi au cou Elisa, Elisa
Elisa cherche-moi des poux,
Enfonce bien tes ongles,
Et tes doigts délicats
Dans la jungle
De mes cheveux Lisa


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

Ouah ! Chuis sûr qu'on lui avais jamais fait !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Gribouille.
> C'est bien toi en photo ?
> 
> 
> ...



oui ....


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Alèm non plus... tu sortiras peut être avec lui lors d'une AES alors....



déja ? c'est rapide tout ça !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Chuis sûr qu'on lui avais jamais fait !


 moi j'avais la version Gore.... mais


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

pour les aes, c'est  ici


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> déja ? c'est rapide tout ça !



c'est bien partis... elle sais plus ce qu'elle fait après un verre y parait... ce seras donc pour toi.... ou pour Mackie


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> elle sais plus ce qu'elle fait après un verre y parait



 au bout de 5 verres, mackie pourras espèrer y installer son plug qui plait pas d'habitude aux autres


----------



## sylko (28 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue parmi nous!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Gribouille.
> C'est bien toi en photo ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oui Loulou.... c'est moi


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Chuis sûr qu'on lui avais jamais fait !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue parmi nous!



c'est sympa pour accueillir les nouvelles... des fleurs sèchées


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien partis... elle sais plus ce qu'elle fait après un verre y parait... ce seras donc pour toi.... ou pour Mackie



le problème pour mackie, c'est de tenir debout après un verre...


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

En tout cas, les nouvelles sont mieux accueillies que les nouveaux, ici


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les nouvelles sont mieux accueillies que les nouveaux, ici



c'est normal, ça s'appellle la galanterie


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les nouvelles sont mieux accueillies que les nouveaux, ici



il y a même des accueils personnalisés selon les mensurations : pas plus d'1m72 avec moi et pas moins avec Amok par exemple !


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2004)

Ya pas beaucoup de nouveaux qui viennent directement au  Bar pour dire bonjour, non plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pi faut bien compenser, sinon y en  qui vont dire qu'on est  _négligeables_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien partis... elle sais plus ce qu'elle fait après un verre y parait... ce seras donc pour toi.... ou pour Mackie



Et Oh les gars vous hallucinez pas non là ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une fille vient se présenter et déjà vous pensez à qui va se la "faire" !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et oh faut arrêter là ... !!!



Bon tu comprends mieux Elisa ... voilà le niveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(heureusement qu'il y en à qui savent un peu se tenir ici !!!!)


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il y a même des accueils personnalisés selon les mensurations : pas plus d'1m72 avec moi et pas moins avec Amok par exemple !



et moi, t'as oublié moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







attends je te le refait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il y a même des accueils personnalisés selon les mensurations : pas plus d'1m72 avec moi et pas moins avec Amok par exemple ! ainsi que 20cm minimu entre le jambes pour gribouille !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal, ça s'appellle la galanterie



Alors si machisme = discrimination,
galanterie = discrimination positive ?

Oups, pas de pol(ém+it)ique !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal, ça s'appellle la galanterie










 un truc me vient à l'esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salut Gribouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salut Alèm


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et Oh les gars vous hallucinez pas non là ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes, il y a aussi des threads sérieux... Et généralement, Lorna intervient, et ça part en couille


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> déjà vous pensez à qui va se la "faire" !!!



non Mackie c'est pas "qui" mais "quoi"


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Salut Gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo mec quinahinboG4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh...

je rêve où j'ai vu Lorna ? Mais que fait la Police.. euh... SonnyBoy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_scuze, Girbi, mais t'as oublié aussi que t'aime bien les piercings sur la langue aussi !_


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (heureusement qu'il y en à qui savent un peu se tenir ici !!!!)



forcément, Bébert et Aricosec sont grabataires.... et Thebig ne la retrouve plus dans les plis


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et généralement, Lorna intervient, et ça part en couille



*j'aurais même pas osé la faire celle-là !*


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> un truc me vient à l'esprit



ah mais tu penses à "l'autre" ? celle qui chougnais pour un rien dans le forum du 4è sous sol ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'étais pas une femme ça.... un casimir avec un césarienne mal fermée oui c'étais plutôt


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _scuze, Girbi, mais t'as oublié aussi que t'aime bien les piercings sur la langue aussi !_



ah oui... j'aime bien.... ça gratouille l'enpennage du frein.... juste en dessous du gland


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et Oh les gars vous hallucinez pas non là ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laisse-les rêver, ça les déstresse


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et généralement, Lorna intervient, et ça part en couille



J'ai apris finallement que je côtoyais des gens depuis un moment ici, alors que c'étais des filles aussi depuis un moment apparement ...


et donc.... c'est un travello Lorna ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

> gribouille
> 
> Accro à MacG
> 
> ...



oulaaaaa déjà effectué 4900 soixante-neufs avec alèm.... .... champagne


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et donc.... c'est un travello Lorna ?



yavait bien cette petite queue au bout rouge qui me faisait douter !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

*ah bah voilà.... je demande si Lorna est un travello et tout le monde est partis en courant.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est gentil un travello.... même si c'est Lorna, faut pas croire que ça vas changer qqchose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et Oh les gars vous hallucinez pas non là ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de pesner à moi !!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci de pesner à moi !!



tiens la crampe de droite... on est au complet


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi j'avais la version Gore.... mais



Gore ?? Pas trop. Hot peut être ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est toi la crampe...

Moi je fais tap, tap, tap sur ton crane tendu de cuir...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *ah bah voilà.... je demande si Lorna est un travello et tout le monde est partis en courant....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as qu'a y mettre la main au paquet.

Si y a du matos, ça te fait pas peur...hein gourmande !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a y mettre la main au paquet.
> 
> Si y a du matos, ça te fait pas peur...hein gourmande !



toi vas nettoyer ton Prince Alber, y'a encore du jambon de Lorna dessus


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au bout de 5 verres, mackie pourras espèrer y installer son plug qui plait pas d'habitude aux autres



Mmmmm. 
C'est un plug "cristal" pour que l'écrives en blanc ?
Tu es mignon.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il est mignonne la gribouille...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm.
> Tu es mignon.



Grosse touche la grib'!!!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu es mignon.


c'est de l'humour ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est mignonne la gribouille...



lâche pas le cuir toi


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue Elisa.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grosse touche la grib'!!!



Faudrait peut-être lui dire, à la nouvelle, que c'est une photo d'avant l'incendie de son appart'...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

_ [COLOR=666666] grib méfie toi, ça sent le piège [/COLOR] _


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

Tiens, Gribouille, tu as perdu ta boule à mordre... tu vas en avoir besoin...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

nan rien


----------



## nato kino (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être lui dire, à la nouvelle, que c'est une photo d'avant l'incendie de son appart'...



_En attendant Darwin...?_


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et Oh les gars vous hallucinez pas non là ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Lorna. Ne t'en fait pas pour moi. Ce qu'ils croient être une force les rend très faible quand l'écran disparait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah, la mâle assurance ...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être lui dire, à la nouvelle, que c'est une photo d'avant l'incendie de son appart'...



cette photo date de l'année dernière... l'incendie il eus lieu y'a 3 ans...


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cette photo date de l'année dernière... l'incendie il eus lieu y'a 3 ans...



Pinaise ! Ils ont bien bossé, les chirurgiens du Tonkin !


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise ! Ils ont bien bossé, les chirurgiens du Tonkin !



jalouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je t'avais dit d'y aller....


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> jalouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien je prends un rendez-vous sur le champs !

A ton avis, je fais quoi, en priorité ? Les moustaches ou le maillot ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien je prends un rendez-vous sur le champs !
> 
> A ton avis, je fais quoi, en priorité ? Les moustaches ou le maillot ?



la totale.... et tu entretiens avec du Petrol-Han pour pas que ça repousse après


----------



## Elisa (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'humour ?



Blonde mais pas idiote.
Je n'ai pas 50 définitions du mot que tu as voulu camoufler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ce n'est pas de la plus grande courtoisie que de l'"introduire" sans avoir été présentés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mignon mais goujat.


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> la totale.... et tu entretiens avec du Petrol-Han pour pas que ça repousse après



si t'en as pas.... demande à Benjamin, il entretiens ça calvicie avec ça


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas de la plus grande courtoisie que de l'"introduire" sans avoir été présentés.



faut y aller cash comme dit Alèm... et pis c'est Mackie qui fait ce genre de performances.... tu verras quantu y seras présenté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un conseil, si t'as trop chaud, ne prends jamais un ascenseur avec lui


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mignon mais goujat.



complètement


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Blonde mais pas idiote.



ça vas alors,  t'as pas les yeux faits donc


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue Elisa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









_*Elisa*mis, y a une nouvelle fiiilllleee !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouéééééééé !!!!!!_


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Elisa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'emballe pas, elle est déjà réservée


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'emballe pas, elle est déjà réservée



Mmmmhhhm..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca demande confirmation de sa part, à mon avis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_'L'a pas l'air du genre à se laisser faire !..._


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmhhhm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas lus le début toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle à dit que _après un verre ou deux, elle sait plus ce qu'elle fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

L'idéal pour qqun comme mackie qui est timide et reservé, plus ses problèmes d'ellocution et de stabilité verticale


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas lus le début toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ben je retourne lire le début alors !


----------



## iCed (28 Janvier 2004)

Et moi, et moi, j'veux dire bonjour aussi !!!

 *BONJOUR !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  


En parallèle au Forum MacG, il y a le salon toubarvert sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu connaîtras le Mackie comme ça !!! (Menu fichier : Accéder à une conversation. Puis "toubarvert")
Bienvenue parmis nous, puis bonnes continuations


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'emballe pas, elle est déjà réservée



j'ai comme l'impression que la grib' va s'organiser une petite AES privée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai hâte de voir les photos...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme l'impression que la grib' va s'organiser une petite AES privée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faites par Alèm... avec plein de flous artistiques... hum


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> faites par Alèm... avec plein de flous artistiques... hum



Pas facile de pas bouger en cadrant d'une main


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de pas bouger en cadrant d'une main



C'est vrai que dans ce genre de situation, il se ronge les ongles de l'autre!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que dans ce genre de situation, il se ronge les ongles de l'autre!


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

la grib a dit:
			
		

> Alèm non plus... tu sortiras peut être avec lui lors d'une AES alors..




<blockquote><font class="small"> Réponse de l'Alem alèm:</font><hr /> 

déja ? c'est rapide tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

T'as raison Alem: avec ce genre d'échange et ce qu'on à pu lire dans la MGZ dernièrement, on va finir par croire que t'es un mec facile!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mackie du coup il poste plus... se sent abandonné le pauvre


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hé hé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a les Beru sur canal


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

Fais gaffe Mackie: j'ai l'impression que Alem va te mettre à la SPA histoire d'avoir les mains libres pour ses basses oeuvres....


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'avait ?
deja fini ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : bonjour Elisa !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Mackie: j'ai l'impression que Alem va te mettre à la SPA histoire d'avoir les mains libres pour ses basses oeuvres....



qu'il paie déjà le bi-pro et l'imac


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> y'avait ?
> deja fini ?
> 
> 
> ...



40 secondes de concert


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'il paie déjà le bi-pro et l'imac



il arrive dans 2 minutes !
je te l'envois


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'il paie déjà le bi-pro et l'imac



T'es vraiment sans pitié: il vend son corps pour te rembourser et tu lui fous la pression.


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

dis moi Ficelle, t'as pas un prince-albert ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

parce que Alèm, il aime bien les piercings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fais toi en mettre un sur la langue il vas adorer je pense... ça le démange


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas de la plus grande courtoisie que de l'"introduire" sans avoir été présentés.



Avec Mackie, être présenté n'a aucune importance: ce n'est jamais courtois, mais ce qu'il perd en courtoisie, il le gagne en rapidité.


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il arrive dans 2 minutes !
> je te l'envois



ayé, j'suis là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ficelle, il dit qu'on regarde pas trop souvent le cul... 


de son Al12"_


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

je te demande si t'as un prince Albert ficelle, parce que mackie dit que Alèm est juste à la taille pour l'astiquer


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> parce que Alèm, il aime bien les piercings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mon avis c'est juste un pretexte: ca doit le démanger même sans piercing!


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> faites par Alèm... avec plein de flous artistiques... hum



c'est la buée de mes rots plein de bières 

_message d'alèm_


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Alem: avec ce genre d'échange et ce qu'on à pu lire dans la MGZ dernièrement, on va finir par croire que t'es un mec facile!



alors que...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je te demande si t'as un prince Albert ficelle, parce que mackie dit que Alèm est juste à la taille pour l'astiquer



c'est bizarre... il est comme absent tout d'un coup de iChat le mackie


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est juste un pretexte: ca doit le démanger même sans piercing!




tu me connais bien mon gros loup !


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

Oui, alors que pas du tout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :d


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, alors que pas du tout!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du tout, du tout !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre... il est comme absent tout d'un coup de iChat le mackie



j'ai été voir mes 10 minutes de déinformation quotidienne


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu me connais bien mon gros loup !



Vu comme tu te les grattes en permanence, même sans te connaitre c'est evident!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et je ne parle pas des fois où, les doigts tétanisés, tu demandais à Mackie de prendre la relève!


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> du tout, du tout !



le monde est plein de malfaisants qui bavent sur les autres!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie de prendre la relève!



oui ça lui rappelle le sushi qu'il mange au Japonais y dit mackie sur iChat


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui ça lui rappelle le sushi qu'il mange au Japonais y dit mackie sur iChat



enfin qu'il mange... un sushi c'est pas pour jouer mackie... pas besoin des les tripoter des heures avec un regard béa en te les pelottant sur les narines et essayant de les pourlècher avec toute la longueur de ta langue.... c'est des simples sushis mackie.... pas la peine d'imaginer faire un cunilingus à une collègienne bridée dans son uniforme Creamy


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui ça lui rappelle le sushi qu'il mange au Japonais y dit mackie sur iChat



Mais en moins frais qu'au resto, même si l'odeur de marée basse est bien perceptible!


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le monde est plein de malfaisants qui bavent sur les autres!



arrête de baver partout


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui ça lui rappelle le sushi qu'il mange au Japonais y dit mackie sur iChat



je mange le sushi pas le japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas contre un japonaise chanteuse de J-pop je dit pas non


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine d'imaginer faire un cunilingus à une collègienne bridée dans son uniforme Creamy



ça s'appelle un Sailor Fuku


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais en moins frais qu'au resto, même si l'odeur de marée basse est bien perceptible!



j'imagine mackie la truffe cramoisie par les frottements.... eructant comme un goeland


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> enfin qu'il mange... un sushi c'est pas pour jouer mackie... pas besoin des les tripoter des heures avec un regard béa en te les pelottant sur les narines et essayant de les pourlècher avec toute la longueur de ta langue.... c'est des simples sushis mackie....



tu connaît pas certaine façon de servir les sushis


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle un Sailor Fuku



non ça s'est se farcir un marin... c'est la version sodome ça mackie

 [COLOR=666666] _y comprends riennnnnnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ [/COLOR]


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je mange le sushi pas le japonais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca on sait: c'est la japonaise qui dit non!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu connaît pas certaine façon de servir les sushis



vas y donne les recettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [COLOR=666666] _y doit s'entrainer avec des pâtes de fruits bien coulantes chez lui_ [/COLOR]


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non ça s'est se farcir un marin... c'est la version sodome ça mackie
> 
> [COLOR=666666] _y comprends riennnnnnn
> 
> ...



non ça c'est tes fantasmes sur les bratisla boy


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non ça s'est se farcir un marin... c'est la version sodome ça mackie
> 
> [COLOR=666666] _y comprends riennnnnnn
> 
> ...



C'est pour ca qu'il a toujours l'air étonné quand il sort du resto!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non ça c'est tes fantasmes sur les bratisla boy



sailor = marin
fuku = [censuré] = en...qqchose vala


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca on sait: c'est la japonaise qui dit non!



une japonaise ne peu pas dire non, vu qu'elle parle pas français


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vas y donne les recettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est encore un peu tot


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

merde... "f u c k" c'est censuré


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une japonaise ne peu pas dire non, vu qu'elle parle pas français



Toi non plus!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une japonaise ne peu pas dire non, vu qu'elle parle pas français



elle verras bien que t'as aucun language inteligible.... tout le monde connais le TAZ de Tex Avery... vont te prendre pour un débile pervers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis de toute façon on te connais avec tes mimines coulantes comme des murènes à la recherche de toute cavité pour s'héberger langoureusement


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et puis de toute façon on te connais avec tes mimines coulantes comme des murènes à la recherche de toute cavité pour s'héberger langoureusement



Ca, le poulpe voyageur c'est la spécialité de mon Mackie.


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> sailor = marin
> fuku = [censuré] = en...qqchose vala
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

hin hin hin


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca, le poulpe voyageur c'est la spécialité de mon Mackie.



Appel moi City Hunter dans ce cas


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

city hunter.... mouahahahahahah..... plutot "la bète des égouts"... un film de qqun qui avait faits les effets spéciaux de "un cri dans l'océan"


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> city hunter.... mouahahahahahah..... plutot "la bète des égouts"... un film de qqun qui avait faits les effets spéciaux de "un cri dans l'océan"



tu sait pas qui est city hunter


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait pas qui est city hunter



c'est grumff non ?


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait pas qui est city hunter



Non, mais on sait que c'est tout sauf un Mackie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



City Hunter! On croit rever!


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> en provenance de iChat:</font><hr />Amok : je vais te flinguer l'oeil de bronze mackie
Makie : j'aime pas les chat 
Mackie : bon j'ai des colis a faire moi
20:55
Amok : Ouais, profites en pendant que t'as encore un fion humain!

Mackie : et range la bouteille de whisky qui traine

Mackie : et aussi la bouteille de cognac

Amok : Non, là c'est du parmesan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 


[/QUOTE] 

pourquoi ? tu risque de t'y assoir dessus Mackie ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Explication de texte :  _Du veritable Parmesan fait à partir de la corne des pieds de mackie, rapée finement, avec la sueur comme liant naturel_


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

hi hi hi ... mackie est inscrit au Fan-Club de Lorie  http://www.fanclublorie.com/ 

je vous préviens, quand vous arrivez sur le site, cliquez tout de suite sur le lien "passer le générique"... sinon vou allez avoir des accouphens  ;D


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je vous préviens, quand vous arrivez sur le site, cliquez tout de suite sur le lien "passer le générique"... sinon vou allez avoir des accouphens  ;D



Tu avais prévenu mais ça fait peur quand même.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais prévenu mais ça fait peur quand même.



le pire est qu'un des (jeunes) anciens posteurs de MacGé travaille sur ce site car il bosse au fan club de Lorie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_il a pseudo de loup d'ailleurs, cherchez l'erreur !_


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

ça y est les mâles ont fini de faire la roue ????


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça y est les mâles ont fini de faire la roue ????



non.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

tu n'étais pas le premier visé !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu n'étais pas le premier visé !!!



je sais. je répondais juste à ta question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie doit être chaud comme la braise !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2004)

Il n'était pas non plus le premier visé, hélas pour lui...


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

tu espère quoi... qu'on la fasse devant toi ?


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Coucou
Merci à tous pour votre acceuil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si certains semblent un peu entreprenants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je file, j'ai du travail.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou



euh... coucou aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour votre acceuil.



Sympa non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu aurais été un mec et qui ne serait pas venu dans le bar en disant "Coucou", rien mais là ! Tu as vu les plus beaux paons de la maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Même si certains semblent un peu entreprenants



ah non, là, c'était juste pour te dire bonjour. C'est juste que Lorna tente de ré-éduquer leur sexualité. ils ont parfois du mal à se contenir en dehors des cours de ré-éducation sexuelle par le travail sur leur moi, profond intérieur et féminin qu'il nie dans leur vie quotidienne à cause de la pression de la société. (elle a bon dos cette garce de société)



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je file, j'ai du travail.



Bonne nouvelle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (heureusement qu'il y en à qui savent un peu se tenir ici !!!!)


Euh ! on m'a appelé ???


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! on m'a appelé ???



non non !


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2004)

Je suis comme Foguenne! On a usurpé mon identité pour poster a mon insu d'affreux propos! D'ailleurs je ne connais même pas Gribouille!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme Foguenne! On m'a usurpé mon identité pour poster a mon insu d'affreux propos! D'ailleurs je ne connais même pas Gribouille!



pourtant, il a un tatouage "Canis Lupus From Amok Cie" derrière l'oreille...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa !
Pour faciliter ton intégration parmi nous, tu trouveras ci-dessous quelques conseils destinés à faciliter ta vie quotidienne :

Les forumeurs de MacGé forment une grande famille vivant dans la paix et la cordialité dans un grand immeuble à étages plus communément appelés "tranches" !

Au rez-de chaussée (c'est plus facile pour les pompes funèbres), on a placé la tranche des + de 60 ans - régulièrement des appartements y deviennent libres et sont dès lors disponibles pour la tranche du dessus, celle des "entre 50 et 60" 

Cette tranche des 50/60 est la plus intéressante, parce qu'elle regroupe quelques spécimens bien conservés vivant dans la joie et la bonne humeur dans une bonne odeur de confitures, de verveine et d'herbes diverses et odorantes décelable jusque dans l'escalier de services...

En ce qui concerne les autres étages, occupés par les tranches 40/50 - 30/40 - 20/30 etc... etc... ne t'en occupe pas ... ils sont bruyants, parlent uniquement de technique, bouffent mal et s'amusent à emmerder les locataires des tranches inférieures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour te repérer, rien de plus facile : notre sonnette est la 2ième en partant du bas, celle en forme de mini-zigounette qui fait "Hey Joe" quand on tire dessus...

On a fait le ménage, et on t'attend !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Voilà bien la plus réaliste description du bar que j'ai jamais lue


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien la plus réaliste description du bar que j'ai jamais lue



oui : c'est plein de vieux schnocks ! c'est réaliste !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> oui : c'est plein de vieux schnocks ! c'est réaliste !


...toi, t'as intéret à prendre l'ascenseur direct et à éviter de passer devant notre porte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...toi, t'as intéret à prendre l'ascenseur direct et à éviter de passer devant notre porte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aricosec a chuté avec son fauteuil devant la porte et vous n'arrivez pas à le relever ?* ça bloque le passage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







appelez Gribouille, il a un lance-flammes pour la désinfection ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*_ah les rhumatismes..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Note à Monsieur le Livreur :

Les six plantes carnivores de +/- 4 mètres de hauteur sont à livrer aux étages 1, 3, 4, 5, 6 et 7 aujourd'hui entre 10 et 12 heures.
Ne pas oublier d'ajouter la petite carte "avec nos compliments ! signé : les schnoks" et d'enlever les muselières avant livraison.
Ajouter avec chaque plante 1 boite de "Rennie" pour faciliter la digestion...

Merci d'avance ... votre pourboire se trouvera au pied de la plante n°2 (dans la petite enveloppe rouge)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Note à la Croix-Rouge :

Comme promis par notre fax du 25 janvier, les 300 litres de suc gastrique seront dispo ce soir à partir de 18 heures.
Enlèvement à l'étage n° 2 - demander Bigounet !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note à Monsieur le Livreur :
> 
> Les six plantes carnivores de +/- 4 mètres de hauteur sont à livrer aux étages 1, 3, 4, 5, 6 et 7 aujourd'hui entre 10 et 12 heures.
> Ne pas oublier d'ajouter la petite carte "avec nos compliments ! signé : les schnoks" et d'enlever les muselières avant livraison.
> ...



faudra qu'elles soient résistantes les plantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et *très* carnivores


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faudra qu'elles soient résistantes les plantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et elles le seront, crois-moi ! Nourries à l'Alèm pendant 2 semaines puis sevrées et mises en quarantaine pendant 2 mois sans nourriture ...ça va déchirer sec !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et elles le seront, crois-moi ! Nourries à l'Alèm pendant 2 semaines puis sevrées et mises en quarantaine pendant 2 mois sans nourriture ...ça va déchirer sec !!!



y'a pas plus à boire qu'à bouffer, chez Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrfff ©


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et elles le seront, crois-moi ! Nourries à l'Alèm pendant 2 semaines puis sevrées et mises en quarantaine pendant 2 mois sans nourriture ...ça va déchirer sec !!!



ça garantit pas qu'elles auront l'Alèm fraiche !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

T'as vu la gueule de celle-là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore, c'est la plus petite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

c'est des plantes *bibinevores* qu'il aurait fallu


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour ce tour du propriétaire thebiglebowski.

Quel étage me conseillerais tu alors, pour me payer une bonne tranche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol

Oups, j'arrête. Ils étaient déjà tous énervés à l'idée de me faire boire hier soir ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Note aux voisins de l'immeuble MacGé :

Il se peut, que suite à certains "travaux d'assainissement" dans notre immeuble, vous entendiez des bruits de style "crotch !" (ou "cratch" dans certains cas) entre 10 H et 12 H...
Veuillez nous en excuser !
Signé : l'imbécile avec une bougie ... (enfin, je voulais dire le concierge, mais vous m'aurez compris !)


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien la plus réaliste description du bar que j'ai jamais lue


Moi, j'ai rien dit


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Note aux voisins de l'immeuble MacGé :
> 
> Il se peut, que suite à certains "travaux d'assainissement" dans notre immeuble, vous entendiez des bruits de style "crotch !" (ou "cratch" dans certains cas) entre 10 H et 12 H...
> Veuillez nous en excuser !
> Signé : l'imbécile avec une bougie ... (enfin, je voulais dire le concierge, mais vous m'aurez compris !)



*PS:* veuiilez également excuser les mauvaises odeurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce tour du propriétaire thebiglebowski.
> Quel étage me conseillerais tu alors, pour me payer une bonne tranche ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ici, tout le monde m'appelle Thebig ou Bigounet (c'est selon), à part quelques nases qui ne m'appellent pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En ce qui concerne les étages à visiter, tu comprendras que je peux difficilement te donner un conseil ciblé étant donné que je me ferai taxer de profiteur ... alors, fais ce que tu veux, mais dans la mesure du possible, évite les étages 1,3,4,5,6 et 7 (surtout entre 10 et 12 H ce matin !!!)


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Faudra mettre un écriteau sur notre palier pour évite l'apparition intempestive d'olibrius genre Mackie :
"Palier interdit aux représentants de commerce et vendeurs de tapis de soursi usagés"


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ici, tout le monde m'appelle Thebig ou Bigounet (c'est selon), à part quelques nases qui ne m'appellent pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et dugland ?

personne t'appelle dugland ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "Palier interdit aux représentants de commerce et vendeurs de tapis de soursi usagés"


Un gars faisant du trafic de sourcils usagés a été arreté hier à la frontière belge ... il les vendait 2 Euros le kilos alors qu'il se les étaient procurés à l'oeil...!
peine encourue : 2 ans ferme sans sourcils, bien entendu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et dugland ?
> personne t'appelle dugland ?


Non ! c'est réservé pour toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, il parait que ça te va comme un gland ! Arfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : sacré sonny va !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! c'est réservé pour toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sois gentil avec lui: il l'a sensible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ok, je sors..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois gentil avec lui: il l'a sensible


C'est depuis qu'il s'en sert pour se laver la figure le matin ............ un gland de toilette......!!! Arfffffffffffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois gentil avec lui: il l'a sensible


Normal ! Ne dit-on pas de lui qu'il a "une main de fer sur un gland de velours" ! Aiiiiieeeeeeee !!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un gars faisant du trafic de sourcils usagés a été arreté hier à la frontière belge ... il les vendait 2 Euros le kilos alors qu'il se les étaient procurés à l'oeil...!
> peine encourue : 2 ans ferme sans sourcils, bien entendu !!!



Je signe le bon d'internement sans sourciller


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

Ahem ahem ...
Excusez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce n'est pas la franche camaraderie, ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous vous envoyez tout le temps des piques comme ça?
Avec plein de smileys pour faire sucré salé?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi je préfère quand c'est sucré. Tout doux.
Vous voyez, un peu comme les petites confiseries avec lesquelles on devient malade à force d'en reprendre tellement c'est bon.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Qui parle de franche camaraderie ???

Moi je suis là pour abraser, j'abrase.

Maintenant pour les gnagnateries voir avec les autres, ils adorent ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la franche camaraderie, ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arffff ! Faudrait savoir : quand je suis à 100 % Peace and Love (avec colombes, fleurs et accessoires divers) on me taxe de "dégoulinant" et quand je monte au créneau, je suis un "mauvais camarade" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












T'en fais pas Elisa ... on s'adore tous ici ! Mais une bonne raclée de temps en temps, ça ne fait pas de tort et ça remue le sang !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez, un peu comme les petites confiseries avec lesquelles on devient malade à force d'en reprendre tellement c'est bon.








 ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ou ça


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! Faudrait savoir : quand je suis à 100 % Peace and Love (avec colombes, fleurs et accessoires divers) on me taxe de "dégoulinant" et quand je monte au créneau, je suis un "mauvais camarade" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une bonne raclée !!

Enorme, mais il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis là pour abraser, j'abrase.


Fais gaffe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... car qui trop abrase mal étreint !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sacré sonny va !


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lemmy, arrête de te goinfrer, ça va être l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme, mais il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!


S'il te plait et pour me faire plaisir, pourrais-tu faire glisse "Enorme" à la fin de ta phrase ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sacré sonny va !


----------



## Elisa (29 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! Faudrait savoir : quand je suis à 100 % Peace and Love (avec colombes, fleurs et accessoires divers) on me taxe de "dégoulinant" et quand je monte au créneau, je suis un "mauvais camarade" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas trop souvent alors.
Je ne suis pas trop une adepte de la fessée


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Non, ça serait pas reglo.

Faut pas tromper les gens sur la marchandise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas tromper les gens sur la marchandise.


Parfois, il vaut mieux tromper les gens sur la marchandise pour éviter d'avoir quelques cadavres rigolards sur les bras.....
Tiens, la fois dernière, j'étais sur une plage de nudistes et je me baladais devant tout un groupe de djeunes ... Faisait beau et j'étais vachement en forme ... "il" devait faire au bas mot au moins 1,5 cms !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je passe devant le groupe et d'un seul coup ils se mettent tous à rigoler comme des nases ...
Alors, je leur ai répondu : "Z'avez jamais vu un mec qui b..... bande de nases ?????"

Résultat : au moins 2 gars et 7 filles morts de rire sur la plage ... !!! Tous les jours, j'y pense !!!


----------



## Fulvio (29 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ahem ahem ...
> Excusez moi
> 
> 
> ...



Faut voir le bar comme le village d'Astérix. On se fout tous sur la gueule, mais on s'adore (sauf Sonnyboy, qu'on fini généralement par lier fermement à une branche d'arbre, bien baillonner de préférence).

Pour les rôles, on a à peu près :
Abraracourcix : Finn
Agecanonix : The Big
Bonnemine : Lorna
Ordralphabetix : WebOlivier
Cetautomatix : Melauré
Le schtroumpf farceur : Gribouille
etc.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le schtroumpf farceur : Gribouille



Ah bon? Je pensais que c'etait Falbala


----------



## Fulvio (29 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Je pensais que c'etait Falbala



Ouh là ! Mon pouv' JP, t'as du trop écouté de disques avec des femmes à barbe dessus, l'année dernière


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là ! Mon pouv' JP, t'as du trop écouté de disques avec des femmes à barbe dessus, l'année dernière



Ca fait longtemps que j'ai revendu le 1er album des L7


----------



## Fulvio (29 Janvier 2004)

J'espère que tu as dépensé les sous ainsi gagnés pour boire plutôt que pour te mettre à écouter les L5 !

(me souviendrais toujours de la chanteuse des L7 en train de hurler "no stage diving, it's dangerous !" sur la scène du Pez Ner. Pourtant, rien à faire, tout le monde slammait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Alors on me baillonne ???

J'attends !


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

soudez lui une cocotte minute sur la tronche.... rien que le nom de cet ustensile lui vas si bien à ravir


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

Ma ptite "cocotte minute".... alors toujours pas retrouvé ta soupape ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Tap, tap, tap, tap, tap....


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir le bar comme le village d'Astérix. On se fout tous sur la gueule, mais on s'adore (sauf Sonnyboy, qu'on fini généralement par lier fermement à une branche d'arbre, bien baillonner de préférence).
> 
> Pour les rôles, on a à peu près :
> Abraracourcix : Finn
> ...



purtée, j'suis pas dans le casting !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tap, tap, tap, tap, tap....



c'est à l'indienne que tu te le fais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est follement gay ce soir sur MacGé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

Détrompe toi.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi.



tu me rassures !


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu me rassures !



t'inquiètes.... il auras pas de gâteries de ma part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas envie de me faire une soupe aux poireaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça sent trop le casimir détrempé


----------



## Fulvio (29 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> purtée, j'suis pas dans le casting !



Sorry, j'avais pas d'idée pour tout le monde


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, j'avais pas d'idée pour tout le monde



yavait pas une place de Gargamel ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue Elisa  !!!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Elisa  !!!!!



bonsoir toi !


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

_ à Alèm : non Raphaêl c'est pas une tapiole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _ à Alèm : non Raphaêl c'est pas une tapiole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

pourtant, vous avez la même coupe de cheveux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bisou



_


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

incroyable 2 jours apres son arrivée il y a 9 pages de posts !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pire qu'un post de troll sur une gueguerre mac/pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, bienvenue Elisa...


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2004)

9 pages de post en 2 jours pour l'arrivée d'une nouvelle.
Enorme !
Ça se voit que le mac ne fait pas encore les iBranlettes automatiques.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

hé, hé...

ça se voyait déjà avant, rien de nouveau sous le soleil !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 9 pages de post en 2 jours pour l'arrivée d'une nouvelle.
> Enorme !
> Ça se voit que le mac ne fait pas encore les iBranlettes automatiques.


Et en plus, si ça tombe, Elisa c'est un fake et y'a un gros chauffeur routier ventru et moustachu qui rigole bien derrière son PC windoxé acheté en solde chez Auchan...
...l'horreur !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Pour un garçon gentil et respectueux, je trouve que tu manques d'indulgence pour les Français qui achètent des choses à Auchan, probablement pas par choix.

ça fait deux ou trois messages ou se genre de considérations transpirent de tes propos.

C'est gerbant.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, si ça tombe, Elisa c'est un fake
> ...l'horreur !!!



c'est bisarre Thebig mais j'ai eu la meme impression !!!

bon Elisa , il nous faut ton age , ton tour de poitrine , des photos de toi bien sur ton N° de tel, ton adresse comme ca on verra si tu nous ment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















bon vais me mettre un ptit creedence pour bien attaker la journée moa !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour un garçon gentil et respectueux, je trouve que tu manques d'indulgence pour les Français qui achètent des choses à Auchan, probablement pas par choix.
> ça fait deux ou trois messages ou se genre de considérations transpirent de tes propos.
> C'est gerbant.








... Arrrfffff !!! si tu savais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tous les samedis je suis à Auchan Roncq (59) pour faire mes courses !
Ma dernière imprimante HP vient du meme magasin ... et moi j'y vais par choix parce que les rayons "yaourts", fromages et poissons sont les mieux garnis de toute la région...
Alors, gerbe si tu veux et par la meme occasion, étrangle toi avec ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : sacré sonny va !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, gerbe si tu veux et par la meme occasion, étrangle toi avec ...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne souhaite a personne de s'etouffer dans son vomis !!!!

Thebig c pas cool !!! pense a James marshall !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je ne souhaite a personne de s'etouffer dans son vomis !!!!








 ... moi non plus ! Mais c'était avant de connaitre sonnyboy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Arf !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi non plus ! Mais c'était avant de connaitre sonnyboy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 cette reponse est imparable !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

N'empêche que...

L'étau se resserre !!


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 9 pages de post en 2 jours pour l'arrivée d'une nouvelle.
> Enorme !
> Ça se voit que le mac ne fait pas encore les iBranlettes automatiques.



Rhooooo ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous ne comptiez pas sur moi quand même ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elisa  Ste n'y touche.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que...
> 
> L'étau se resserre !!



oui mais sur lequel des 2 ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que...
> L'étau se resserre !!


...pas que l'étau d'ailleurs, si j'en juge à l'état de mes fesses au moment ou je te lis...


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> incroyable 2 jours apres son arrivée il y a 9 pages de posts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci.

Excuse moi Alex666, tu es une fille ou un garçon?


Elisa curieuse.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhh le 5 contre 1... tout un programme !

bon Elisa tu n'as pas repondu posts precedents ....


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> Excuse moi Alex666, tu es une fille ou un garçon?
> 
> ...



mon avatar devrait t'aider un peu..


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais sur lequel des 2 ???



Moi je crains plus rien, donc...


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

un thebig c'est comme toutes les grandes star : soit sa meurt par overdose, soit sa crève dans son vomi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crains plus rien, donc...


Et, moi, à mon age, j'ai plus rien à perdre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...(si on s'en trouvait un troisième ???)


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

en tout cas le Thebig, crèveras pas saigné en se coinçant la teub dans sa braguette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...(si on s'en trouvait un troisième ???)


Tiens ! Salut Grib ........... tu tombes à pic !!!


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et, moi, à mon age, j'ai plus rien à perdre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans sa baignoire comme Mr Mojo rising ? ou alors encore mieux que l'OD !!! il meurt d'une OD de medicaments contre l'alcoolisme !!! (keith moon)


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

la baignoire c valable pour claude francois aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 mais je n'appel pas ca une rock star...


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bisarre Thebig mais j'ai eu la meme impression !!!
> 
> bon Elisa , il nous faut ton age , ton tour de poitrine , des photos de toi bien sur ton N° de tel, ton adresse comme ca on verra si tu nous ment
> 
> ...




Là je suis vexée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je consulte plusieurs forums et c'est la première fois qu'on me sors ce genre de réflexions
J'aimerais savoir ce qui vous fait douter thebig et alex (avec ça j'ai bien compris que t'es un mec, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de mon authenticité.
Pour mon age je vais avoir 24 ans, pour le reste ça ne vous regarde pas.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis vexée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































 c'etait de lhumour n'est ce pas Thebig ? enfin en ce qui me concerne c'en etait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas le Thebig, crèveras pas saigné en se coinçant la teub dans sa braguette








 ... pas de danger, d'ailleurs, j'ai pas de braguette !
(Qu'est-ce qui veut que j'y mette ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pas de danger, d'ailleurs, j'ai pas de braguette !
> (Qu'est-ce qui veut que j'y mette ???
> 
> 
> ...



il a ramené une djelaba du maroc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'etait de lhumour n'est ce pas Thebig ? enfin en ce qui me concerne c'en etait.


Et pour moi aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... lourd peut etre mais de l'humour quand meme ... la preuve : sonnyboy est sorti de son antre !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moi aussi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de sa taniere tu ve dire !!!


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'etait de lhumour n'est ce pas Thebig ? enfin en ce qui me concerne c'en etait.



Ouais ben curieux, mais j'ai pas eu cette impression.
T'es effectivement bien un mec toi. Un petit saut perilleux pour tenter de se tirer d'affaire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> de sa taniere tu ve dire !!!


J'avais aussi pensé : "de sa réserve", mais le choix n'était pas judicieux en ce qui le concerne ...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben curieux, mais j'ai pas eu cette impression.
> T'es effectivement bien un mec toi. Un petit saut perilleux pour tenter de se tirer d'affaire.














 un saut per ??? laisse tomber juste une simple pirouette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les saut per ca fait longtemps que j'ai arreté meme en snowboard je le tente plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelle affaire au fait?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'avais aussi pensé : "de sa réserve", mais le choix n'était pas judicieux en ce qui le concerne ...



excellent , tres fort !


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> quelle affaire au fait?



Tu me poses un question ?


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

c'est toi ça Thebig ? c'est ta vie ? c'est toi qui chante ? : cliquouillez sur la n'image


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu me poses un question ?



cetait une reponse... de normand !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







au fait reli le message tu y trouveras plein de smiley qui indique que cetait une plaisanterie je ne pe pas te dire mieux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> un saut per ??? laisse tomber juste une simple pirouette


perso, je ne tente une pirouette que si j'ai mon sac à vertèbres avec moi ... ça m'évite de me disperser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour Elisa : sérieux maintenant : c'était effectivement de l'humour ... une sorte de bizutage, une tradition qui date de la nuit des temps...
Alors, excuse-moi d'avoir été lourdaud mais c'est de la faute de sonnyboy ... il me perturbe...


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> cetait une reponse... de normand !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça ne fait rire que vous alors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas moi.

C'est pas grave. C'est oublié.


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi ça Thebig ? c'est ta vie ? c'est toi qui chante ? : cliquouillez sur la n'image



tres bon gribouille !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ne fait rire que vous alors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que nous ? nan meme pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ui ce n'est pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non tu n'oublieras pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ceci est la preuve de ta feminité (faudrait ressortir le post de Lorna sur le langage secret des femmes)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ne fait rire que vous alors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...parfois meme, ça ne fait rire que moi ... dans ce cas, je m'envoie un petit message privé à moi-meme en me disant : "t'es trop con thebig !!!" ... et comme ça me fait rire de recevoir ce genre de message, et bien je recommence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu remarqueras qu'il y a beaucoup de "faux cons" sur ce forum ... alors, pour une fois que tu tombes sur un "authentique labellisé d'origine" en l'occurrence moi, ne te prive pas !


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> perso, je ne tente une pirouette que si j'ai mon sac à vertèbres avec moi ... ça m'évite de me disperser !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drole de bizutage.
Je supporte la critique, et je peux être aussi lourde et chiante. Mais même pour rigoler, j'aprécie peu qu'on me prenne pour une troll (ou une "fake" comme tu dis)

C'est la première fois, j'en reviens pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> j'aprécie peu qu'on me prenne pour une troll (ou une "fake" comme tu dis)


Alors, il te reste les forums techniques pour t'éclater (Mac OSX par exemple...) parce que dans le bar, ça secoue un peu...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Drole de bizutage.
> Je supporte la critique, et je peux être aussi lourde et chiante. Mais même pour rigoler, j'aprécie peu qu'on me prenne pour une troll (ou une "fake" comme tu dis)
> 
> C'est la première fois, j'en reviens pas.



j'avais sit kelle n'oublierai pas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon thebig ce join a moi (il a bcp d'argent) pour te faire ce cadeau =&gt;   @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   
 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--  

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--   

 @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

attention.... je vas appeler tata ZAZA si ça continue....

et pis les fake c'est moi qui les faits avec mes 365 pseudos et le Troll en chef chez macG c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas piquer mon boulot svp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si pas content zaz/benjamin vas te circoncir le poil incarné


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--
> 
> @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--
> 
> @  ---&gt;-`-&gt;--



kessek ces machins ?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

un truc pour les filles


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

des godemichets ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois, j'en reviens pas.


En plus, quand on a 9 pages de threads en réponse à son message d'introduction et plus de 800 "vus", on ne peut décemment pas se plaindre d'avoir été mal accueilli sur ce forum...
Que du contraire !
Alors, si quelques lourdauds t'ont déplu (sans le vouloir, crois-le car c'était en toute sympathie !), excuse-les et accompagne les dans leurs délires enfantins ... ça rend parfois la vie plus belle et plus supportable...


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

des masseurs à vulve en fusion ?


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, il te reste les forums techniques pour t'éclater (Mac OSX par exemple...) parce que dans le bar, ça secoue un peu...



Oui ben j'ai vu ça.
Et franchement je ne me sens pas tout a fait à l'aise ici.
Je ne connais personne encore, mais je ne trouve pas d'accroche.
Les ordinateurs, franchement je m'en fiche pas mal. Ya que les mecs pour se passioner pour ces trucs.( C'est comme le miens. Pfff) (bah ouais, j'ai un bidou. Comme ça ça vous évitera de vous demander qui va se la faire l'Elisa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Ce que je recherche ce sont des discuts sympas et plus (Si si, ça existe ailleurs. C'est un peu coincé ici)

Eh les mecs le point G il n'est pas uniquement entre le F et le H  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol
J'aime bien la faire celle là.

A+

p'tit bigounet


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> p'tit bigounet



non, on dit ptite bigounette


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

et pis rien à craindre, thebig est une vieille lesbienne ménopausée, reliftée au fer à souder, les poils pubiens à la place des sourcils du coup, écrivaine sur emballage chez carambar


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> des godemichets ?



Non ce sont des roses, môssieur.
T'aurais une copine tu saurais ce que sont des fleurs.

Mais j'ai l'impression que les tiennes tu les achètes chez concorde ... Lol


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, quand on a 9 pages de threads en réponse à son message d'introduction et plus de 800 "vus", on ne peut décemment pas se plaindre d'avoir été mal accueilli sur ce forum...
> Que du contraire !
> Alors, si quelques lourdauds t'ont déplu (sans le vouloir, crois-le car c'était en toute sympathie !), excuse-les et accompagne les dans leurs délires enfantins ... ça rend parfois la vie plus belle et plus supportable...



j'aime la sagesse de ce vieille homme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je n'en pense pas moins


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Non ce sont des roses, môssieur.



très jolies.... vraiment


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'avais sit kelle n'oublierai pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh! C'est tout mimi.
Merciiiiiii.

Plus fâchée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _bisous_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh! C'est tout mimi.
> Merciiiiiii.
> Plus fâchée.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh! C'est tout mimi.
> Merciiiiiii.
> 
> Plus fâchée.
> ...








 et ben ca y est, on est tous content


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais une copine tu saurais ce que sont des fleurs.



attends je lui demande.... _ Jorje ? les zigigouis sur l'écran toi tu y vois quoi toi ?.... des ? .... ah bon ? ...; _ 

y me dit que c'est de bittes avec une chaude pisse collective, qu'il faut se mefier sa peut rapporter la ptite vérolle à force des les collectionner [air très sérieux]



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai l'impression que les tiennes tu les achètes chez concorde ... Lol



Non au Major-Vidéostore à lyon, PLace des capucins, 1er arrondissement. Popper's, accessoires, lingerie, menottes, entraves, fabrication de slings sur mesures et sur commande, idem pour les croix de St andré. Location de cassettes et DVD par abonnement possible. Le vendeur est très bon et très mignon.
Fin de commun-niqué


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben j'ai vu ça.
> Et franchement je ne me sens pas tout a fait à l'aise ici.
> Je ne connais personne encore, mais je ne trouve pas d'accroche.
> Les ordinateurs, franchement je m'en fiche pas mal. Ya que les mecs pour se passioner pour ces trucs.( C'est comme le miens. Pfff) (bah ouais, j'ai un bidou. Comme ça ça vous évitera de vous demander qui va se la faire l'Elisa
> ...



Un peu coincé !!!!

C'est peu de le dire...mais bon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et pis rien à craindre, thebig est une vieille lesbienne ménopausée, reliftée au fer à souder, les poils pubiens à la place des sourcils du coup, écrivaine sur emballage chez carambar








 Tu m'avais pourtant promis de ne rien révéler sur ce forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et voilà comment finit une grande histoire d'amour qui n'a jamais commencée...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

...ké purge...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

bon gribouille thebig ce join a moi (il a bcp d'argent) pour te faire ce cadeau =&gt;     <font color="green"> ---&gt;-`-&gt;--
---&gt;-`-&gt;--

---&gt;-`-&gt;--

 ---&gt;-`-&gt;--

---&gt;-`-&gt;--

---&gt;-`-&gt;--

---&gt;-`-&gt;--

---&gt;-`-&gt;-- </font> 
les epines c'est ptet pas mal pour les preliminaires


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> fabrication de slings sur mesures


Euh ! c'est quoi des "slings" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Parce que moi, je ne porte que des srips...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! c'est quoi des "slings" ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je croyais que cetait des strips


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! c'est quoi des "slings" ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 LOL


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Trop drôle !

Qu'est ce qu'on rigole !!


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Parce que moi, je ne porte que des srips...



des stripes tu veux dire ? c'est des sangles à velcro ça non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un sling est une grande pièce de cuir suspendue par chaines, qui à l'origine sers à transporter les chevaux par grue ou héllicoptère. Détourné l'objet se vends en sex club ou shop pour un usage de groupe en général


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

A propos de groupe, regarde derrière toi...

zip...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

eclaire moi gribouille vous en faite quoi exactement jai du mal a imaginer


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

·


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> des stripes tu veux dire ? c'est des sangles à velcro ça non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans façon. 

Au fait, Lyon je ne connais pas.


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Tu trembles Gribouille ?





2 fois la même chose.


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

on en fait quoi ? ben faut venir au Dépot, faut essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à Paris, y'en à pleins les backrooms.... y'a même des gens connus qui les utilisent... de la mode... télé.... etc


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu trembles Gribouille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non les forums on un bug... c'est pas la première fois....


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on en fait quoi ? ben faut venir au Dépot, faut essayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soit plus explicite stp zen fon koi? bondage? genre gros gaffer de groupe


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A propos de groupe, regarde derrière toi...
> 
> zip...




c'est quoi ce pantalon Sonny ? tu l'as acheté chez Manufrance il y a 30 ans ? hi hi hi et c'est quoi qu'il y dedans , MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH c'est quoi ce machin ? ptains ces Japonais z'inventent de ces trucs


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> soit plus explicite stp zen fon koi? bondage? genre gros gaffer de groupe



oui et d'autres choses.... comme le fist .... tiens sonny se le fais faire par casimir parfois ça


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce pantalon Sonny ? tu l'as acheté chez Manufrance il y a 30 ans ? hi hi hi et c'est quoi qu'il y dedans , MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH c'est quoi ce machin ? ptains ces Japonais z'inventent de ces trucs



Quoi c'est super bien, regarde, gout "vicks vaporub" tu aimes ??

Mache bien !

Pour le fist, je pense que tu t'égares un petit peu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> un sling est une grande pièce de cuir suspendue par chaines, qui à l'origine sers à transporter les chevaux par grue ou héllicoptère. Détourné l'objet se vends en sex club ou shop pour un usage de groupe en général


En été alors ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Parce que des excursions de groupe en hélico-sling en cette saison, ça doit sérieusement cailler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils font les chateaux de la Loire vus du ciel pour le 3ième age aussi ???


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je ne souhaite a personne de s'etouffer dans son vomis !!!!
> 
> Thebig c pas cool !!! pense a James marshall !



Et Bon Scott et Jimi Hendrix !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Je savais pas que gérard klein écrivait de la SF...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Bon Scott et Jimi Hendrix !


Euh désolé, mais Jimi Hendrix c'est avec sa guitare qu'il s'est étouffé... non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













En fait, la guitare s'était son trip à lui, et comme il jouait à Caen, des fans lui ont parlé des "tripes à la mode de Caen" et comme il comprenait pas bien le français, et bien il s'est trompé !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Tu vas peut être t'étouffer avec tes conneries alors...


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que gérard klein écrivait de la SF...



Oui, mais c'est un autre. Cui-là que je cite, il conduit pas de bus en écoutant les Beatles (ou alors peut-être, mais il en fait pas toute une émisssion de télé).


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Il est fort ce gérard klein, le bus, les mioches, le bleu, la SF...bouffe à tous les rateliers !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas peut être t'étouffer avec tes conneries alors...


Heureusement, j'y pensais, mais tu m'as oté les mots de la bouche ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouf ! merci sonny !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et Bon Scott et Jimi Hendrix !


























james marshall = Jimi hendrix


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

En cas d'étouffement, je t'enlève que les mots, le reste je le laisse...


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> james marshall = Jimi hendrix



Oups ! Ok, je savais pas, moi je croyais que c'était vraiment le frère de Barbara Hendrickx


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En cas d'étouffement, je t'enlève que les mots, le reste je le laisse...


...tu pourrais faire un effort pour le ratelier aussi !!!


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! Ok, je savais pas, moi je croyais que c'était vraiment le frère de Barbara Hendrickx



hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon vais m'ecouter un album des pixies (ta bien fait de passer lupus)


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Non, je laisse tout...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est va écouter ta daube (avec un casque please...).


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

uè c ça ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> uè c ça ...




















 ... je t'avais bien dit qu'il était marrant sonny !!!


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je t'avais bien dit qu'il était marrant sonny !!!



a force de se faire fister par casimir, il crèveras d'une occlusion intestinale le Sonny... de la merde vomie pleins la gueule


----------



## gribouille (30 Janvier 2004)

la chiasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> a force de se faire fister par casimir, il crèveras d'une occlusion intestinale le Sonny... de la merde vomie pleins la gueule








 ça c'est réaliste au moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si on prete l'oreille (quoique c'est toujours délicat de preter son oreille à sonny sans savoir ce qu'il va en faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on entend meme les morceaux non déglutis qui s'écrasent mollement sur le parquet...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

t'en es un toi, de morceau non dégluti.

Et tu voulais dire digéré je suppose, parce que dégluitr c'est avaler.

file minus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu voulais dire digéré je suppose, parce que dégluitr c'est avaler.


...ça dépend : si tu gerbes avant d'avoir digéré, c'est bien des morceaux non déglutis ... dans le cas contraire, c'est des morceaux digérés ... mais dans les deux cas, c'est dégueu et tu me fais dire n'importe quoi pour ruiner ma réputation de gars propre sur lui et tout et tout...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2004)

En plus, c'est un terrain glissant ...!!! Dieu seul sait ou ça va nous mener tout ça !


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça dépend : si tu gerbes avant d'avoir digéré, c'est bien des morceaux non déglutis ... dans le cas contraire, c'est des morceaux digérés ... mais dans les deux cas, c'est dégueu et tu me fais dire n'importe quoi pour ruiner ma réputation de gars propre sur lui et tout et tout...!!!



C'est pas fini les maternelles ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est un terrain glissant ...!!! Dieu seul sait ou ça va nous mener tout ça !



C'est son activité favorite la glisse, au Sonny...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini les maternelles ?



J't'ai causé à toi ?

File, avec les autres...


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini les maternelles ?




Hum, hum , les maternelles  !!!! ,,,,, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, je crois que ça vole plus haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais de lire toutes ces connerie depuis le début, je voudrais vous conseiller un livre.....
Ne sait pas si ça calmera les esprits.....







*La vie sexuelle de Catherine M.  ( récit )* 

de Catherine Millet éditée chez Fiction et Cie. au Seuil ...






  Bonne lecture.






 j'en ai fini avec mes gnagnas, comme dirait Le Sonny bidule chose... et même pas peur !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'en contre-balance !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais ou tu peux te le carrer ton bouquin ???

Les livres, c'est fini, il s'en écrit plus, c'était avant les écrivains, aujourd'hui en a pu !!

Sur ceux je pars à la montagne.

Vous serez tranquilles tout le WE, vous pourrez vous enfiler à loisir, à grands coups de LOL, de MDR, trop marrant, bravo thebig, et tout plein de trucs dégouliants de ce genre.

Salut les poules...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La vie sexuelle de Catherine M.  ( récit )*



faut une certaine dose de tolérance et de largeur d'esprit pour lire ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore plus pour le comprendre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne sais pas si tu trouveras tout ça ici...


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou tu peux te le carrer ton bouquin ???
> 
> Les livres, c'est fini, il s'en écrit plus, c'était avant les écrivains, aujourd'hui en a pu !!
> 
> ...





















 pauvre montagne !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

C'est lui qui dit ça !

Minus.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

ah bon, tu sais lire


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

quand tu seras en haut (si tu y arrive...) essaye detre un peu + humble. boulet! ...


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum , les maternelles  !!!! ,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as lu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as lu ?



moi, oui


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> quand tu seras en haut (si tu y arrive...) essaye detre un peu + humble. boulet! ...





BOULET !!!!!  pffff

plus que ça je trouve pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  si une bonne quinzaine !!!


Mais faut de tout pour faire  ce MONDE


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> BOULET !!!!!  pffff
> 
> plus que ça je trouve pas ...
> 
> ...



uè c'est vrai...

sinon il est bien ce livre ?


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as lu ?





pas Toi  ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

qu'est-ce que tu attend pour le lire?


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut une certaine dose de tolérance et de largeur d'esprit pour lire ça...   et encore plus pour le comprendre...



Il ne faut pas exagerer non plus... Tolérance et largeur d'esprit? De la part de son mec, soit, mais en tant que lecteur...


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas Toi  ???



Ben euh .. non.
Je me méfie toujours des ouvrages trop médiatisés.

Tu as un avis positif ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas exagerer non plus... Tolérance et largeur d'esprit? De la part de son mec, soit, mais en tant que lecteur...



exact  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tant que lecteur, si tu n'as pas celà tu refermes le bouquin très vite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il est pourtant intéressant de chercher à comprendre...


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> pauvre montagne !!!!



Le Yéti niçois est de retour, avec raquettes et bonnet à pompons !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le Yéti niçois est de retour, avec raquettes et bonnet à pompons !!



Y'a des pinguoins dans le Mercantour?


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> exact
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Il y a longtemps que ce genre d'histoire ne fait plus appel a une "ouverture d'esprit" ou a une "tolérance", car il en faut un peu plus pour affoler les foules. On peut simplement trouver ca... pas franchement... interressant!? "Chercher à comprendre". Quoi?

De plus, l'écriture est pitoyable. C'est plein de lieux communs, de phrases toutes faites, d'images cent fois lues dans des romans de gare... Un gros coup de marketing, car l'auteur est connu(e) et que le voyeurisme de salon est de bon ton.


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le Yéti niçois est de retour, avec raquettes et bonnet à pompons !!


`
T'as des photos ???!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Montre !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

ce serait plutot de l'exhibitionnisme, en l'occurence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







quant au style, bien d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut-être au lecteur de dépasser le simple rôle de "voyeur"? 

mais c'est un choix personnel, ensuite


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce serait plutot de l'exhibitionnisme, en l'occurence



Je parlais du lecteur.



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quant au style, bien d'accord avec toi



Comment ne pas être d'accord? mais dans ce cas, pourquoi dire qu'il faut le lire?



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> peut-être au lecteur de dépasser le simple rôle de "voyeur"?



Pour devenir quoi? J'aimerais savoir ce que Macelene et toi avez trouvé d'interressant dans ce bouquin (sans y passer la nuit non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour devenir quoi? J'aimerais savoir ce que Macelene et toi avez trouvé d'interressant dans ce bouquin (sans y passer la nuit non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ben je n'ai rien perdu manifestement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je n'ai rien perdu manifestement.



ne te reste plus qu'à le lire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"ne rien admettre qui ne soit vérifié"  _Descartes_


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne te reste plus qu'à le lire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh tu sais, moi je n'ai jamais su lire dans les cartes ... Lol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais, moi je n'ai jamais su lire dans les cartes ... Lol



te proposerais bien les dés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais sont souvent "pipés"


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire. Il y a longtemps que ce genre d'histoire ne fait plus appel a une "ouverture d'esprit" ou a une "tolérance", car il en faut un peu plus pour affoler les foules. On peut simplement trouver ca... pas franchement... interressant!? "Chercher à comprendre". Quoi?
> 
> De plus, l'écriture est pitoyable. C'est plein de lieux communs, de phrases toutes faites, d'images cent fois lues dans des romans de gare... Un gros coup de marketing, car l'auteur est connu(e) et que le voyeurisme de salon est de bon ton.



tout à fait exact .... et pourtant elle connait son histoire de l'art normalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le style actionniste viennois aseptisé féminisé ou encore le style Yako Ono mode parisienne branchée moyen... ça date mais c'est aussi contemporain de sa jeunesse donc ceci explique peut être cela


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour devenir quoi? J'aimerais savoir ce que Macelene et toi avez trouvé d'interressant dans ce bouquin (sans y passer la nuit non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est certain je ne vais pas y passer la nuit. Je ne sais pas si je l'ai trouvé interressant, mais en fait j'avais picoré dedans pour me faire une première impression et j'ai relu, toujours en diagonale.

Ce qui s'est imposé c'est ce décalage entre cette femme et ce que l'on connait d'elle dans un autre domaine. C'est ça qui a poussé ma curiosité ...





> par tibomong4 cf:   .... et pourtant elle connait son histoire de l'art normalement  !!!!!





De là à parler d'intêret ..... 






  en tous cas Le SonnyLove (dixit Natokino) ben on l'a plus vu !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

Merci de relire la fin de mon post


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui s'est imposé c'est ce décalage entre cette femme et ce que l'on connait d'elle dans un autre domaine. C'est ça qui a poussé ma curiosité ...



Veux tu dire qu'une femme ayant passé la quarantaine, active et reconnue professionnellement ne peut pas avoir une sexualité autre que pépère? Et que c'est donc ce qui fait l'interêt de cette femme?!


----------



## Elisa (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu dire qu'une femme ayant passé la quarantaine et active (et reconnue) professionnellement ne peut pas avoir une sexualité autre que pépère?!



Et penses tu que quelque soit la tranche d'age et la reconnaissance sociale les gens ont réellement une sexualité débridée?


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu dire qu'une femme ayant passé la quarantaine, active et reconnue professionnellement ne peut pas avoir une sexualité autre que pépère? Et que c'est donc ce qui fait l'interêt de cette femme?!




oups!!    mais elle a commencé bien avant la quarantaine !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

c'est un peu ce que je disais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seulement l'étaler à quarante ans après coup ça fait un peu j'y étais, j'ai vu, et ça m'a donné des idées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et penses tu que quelque soit la tranche d'age et la reconnaissance sociale les gens ont réellement une sexualité débridée?



Sans tomber dans le "débridé", sujet a de douteuses interprétations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ôse espérer qu'ils ont au moins une sexalité qui leur convient


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas Le SonnyLove (dixit Natokino) ben on l'a plus vu !!!!



Il va passer son premier flocon de Yéti, il peut pas tout faire non plus !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va passer son premier flocon de Yéti, il peut pas tout faire non plus !!



C'est-à-dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a déjà essayé de poster en skiant mais t'as vu le résultat


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu ce que je disais
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  Ben avant elle savait peut être pas écrire ??


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va passer son premier flocon de Yéti, il peut pas tout faire non plus !!















encore un qui n'est pas multitâches !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben avant elle savait peut être pas écrire ??



Va savoir


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va passer son premier flocon de Yéti, il peut pas tout faire non plus !!



Ben alors !?
T'as des photos ou pas ?


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben avant elle savait peut être pas écrire ??



Pourtant, elle pense être la reine de la plume... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Renseignement pris, cette expression n'existe pas en Belgique. même si la pratique semble courante. Je m'excuse donc de la non-compréhension de ce jeu de mots douteux auprès de nos amis francophones)


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, elle pense être la reine de la plume...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Faudrait demander à Thebig !!!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors !?
> T'as des photos ou pas ?



Roooooooh lalaaaa...OUI !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais j'ai promis, je peux rien montrer, na !!


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

c'est du ronron vos écrits.

ça se voit que TheBig n'a plus assez de dents, il n'a plus la niak ! obligé de se taper des boites de "Gourmet trois étoiles"

z'êtes chiant ! (même Sonny et Girbi...)


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roooooooh lalaaaa...OUI !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'a interdit  de les divulguer ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  t'a donné combien pour ça ???

dommage j'aurais vraiment bien aimé le voir sur des skis


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait demander à Thebig !!!!



Faut en profiter tant qu'il n'est pas encore trop déplumé


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dommage j'aurais vraiment bien aimé le voir sur des skis



Des raquettes, pas des skis mais des raquettes...


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

bon j'me casse moi ... on se croirait chez Pivot ...; beuuurk


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] c'est du ronron vos écrits.
> 
> ça se voit que TheBig n'a plus assez de dents, il n'a plus la niak ! obligé de se taper des boites de "Gourmet trois étoiles"
> 
> z'êtes chiant ! (même Sonny et Girbi...)



plus de gâteries.... fini....  vais les faire à Beru now.... privé de dessert.... bien fait


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> plus de gâteries.... fini....  vais les faire à Beru now.... privé de dessert.... bien fait



pfffffff... tu te vexes pour rien aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je peux plus critiquer ta coupe de cheveux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_la mienne tu peux pas : elle est trop moche et/ou n'existe pas !_


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pfffffff... tu te vexes pour rien aussi !
> 
> ...






_chveux gras Jeannine, tu fais passer au bac.... sisi le môssieur il à le cheveux gras sur le sec, il commence pas à faire le difficile, z'auriez du passer chez  ma copiiiiine Alfred avaaaant qui tiens "tout pour le Toutou" en face, parceque là vas falloir hâcher menu-menu si on veut retrouver quelque chose d'exploitable.... _


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _chveux gras Jeannine, tu fais passer au bac.... sisi le môssieur il à le cheveux gras sur le sec, il commence pas à faire le difficile, z'auriez du passer chez  ma copiiiiine Alfred avaaaant qui tiens "tout pour le Toutou" en face, parceque là vas falloir hâcher menu-menu si on veut retrouver quelque chose d'exploitable.... _



_saaaaaaaaalloooooooope !!!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2004)

c'est du vécu


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _saaaaaaaaalloooooooope !!!_


 _nonoooon, coiffeuse cheri, coiffeuuuse chez Jean-loulou &amp; Dada_


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _nonoooon, coiffeuse cheri, coiffeuuuse chez Jean-loulou &amp; Dada_



_gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarceeeeeeeeeeee !!!_


----------



## gribouille (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarceeeeeeeeeeee !!!_


 avce fer à friser en plus


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et penses tu que quelque soit la tranche d'age et la reconnaissance sociale les gens ont réellement une sexualité débridée?



Oui.

Pfouic, pfouic, pfouic...

Splash.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ça se voit que TheBig n'a plus assez de dents, il n'a plus la niak !


Exactement mon Alémou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est précisément ce que je ressens depuis quelques mois : "plus la niak !" ... "plus le feu sacré !" ... "plus d'inspiration non plus !" ...
Auparavant, je postais ce qui me passait par la tete ... d'une traite, comme ça ! Maintenant, je dois réfléchir à ce que vais poster, au contenu d'abord, à la forme ensuite ... et parfois, je regrette ce que j'ai écrit, ce qui n'était jamais arrivé de par le passé...
En résumé, j'ai l'impression d'etre devenu un "gros lourdaud"...
Je ne m'interroge pas sur les raisons de cette situation, il y en a mille dont probablement 999 qui me sont imputables...
Bref, je ne m'amuse plus et, par conséquent, je ne peux plus prétendre à amuser les autres... c'est nase !
Alors, il ne faut pas s'acharner ... il ne faut pas essayer d'etre amusant ... on est ou on n'est pas amusant, et pour l'instant, je ne le suis plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, le temps est venu pour moi de prendre de grandes vacances ... j'ai quelques sacrés potes sur le forum avec qui je continuerai à entretenir de bonne relations par MP ou par mails ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aujourd'hui, thebiglebowski est mort ... je cède mon pseudo à qui le voudra bien et donne rendez-vous à Dark chez mon Notaire pour l'héritage ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...Arf ! Sacré Dark ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prenez bien soin de vous, bande de nases... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai été heureux avec vous mais toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin dans cette p... de vie !
Il est lundi matin ... 6H45 ... il fait gris ... il pleut et quelques gouttes s'amusent à faire des glissades sur les vitres de mon bureau...
...allez ! une dernière "gnagnaterie" pour la route : "Peace &amp; Love, Frères et Soeurs inconnus, et que la Lumière vous accompagne jusqu'au bout de la route...!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Adieu !


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Alors bonne continuation et peut-être à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Exactement mon Alémou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Pas d'accord, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"L'homme de génie est celui qui m'en donne."* 

_Paul Valéry_ 

l'âge de la retraite a été avancé chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





laisse faire le temps...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et reviens-nous l'oeil pétillant et la langue bien pendue...


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

The big qui sen va... je n'ai qu'une chose a dire ARFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne route thebig et si tu realises ton voyage sur la route 66 (get your kick, on route sixty six...) envoie nous kk photos.


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Exactement mon Alémou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je penserais à toi le jour de la saint Modeste !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois ou tu es parti, puis revenu, puis reparti, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne te dis pas Adieu mais à bientôt !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, Roberto, tu prends le relais ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je penserais à toi le jour de la saint Modeste !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, jaime bien le prénom du nouveau _nouveau membre_ ça ne vous dit-rien ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Arf, jaime bien le prénom du nouveau _nouveau membre_


Ta gueule Nephou !!!!


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule Nephou !!!!


Je dois me tromper quand je suis fatigué jai un trouble de la reconnaissance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : mp

[edit]doublé dun trouble de l[orthographe, désolé[/edit]


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Arf, jaime bien le prénom du nouveau _nouveau membre_ ça ne vous dit-rien ?



Tiens tiens, ce nom ringard et nase me dit quelque chose


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Hé, hé...


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tiens, ce nom ringard et nase me dit quelque chose


Euh ! bebert ! Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !!!


----------



## Alex666 (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! bebert ! Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !!!



euhh jean-luc tu t trompé de tiret dans ton prenom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 noob va !


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule Nephou !!!!



Encore un nouveau pour les *50/60* ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> euhh jean-luc tu t trompé de tiret dans ton prenom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non non ! c'est fait exprès ! quand on parle de "tiret", je préfère etre au-dessus !!! Arffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore un nouveau pour les *50/60* ?


Mwouais ! Mais affublé d'un "membre junior" s'il te plait !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ! Mais affublé d'un "membre junior" s'il te plait !!!



oui un membre tout mou donc...


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore un nouveau pour les *50/60* ?



Salut le nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tu verras, la faune est un peu usagée : y en a qui se rappellent même plus de leur pseudo (je pensais à vieux râleur, bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais on s'y fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS faut pas confondre la faune usagée et l'aphone usagé comme quoi l'écrit (pas confondre avec les cris) c'est plus précis que l'oral.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Je sais, y a Mackie


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> l'aphone usagé



si vous retrouvez Arico, ya le cabinet de paléontologie qui voudrait faire une dissection...


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui un membre tout mou donc...



 et tout petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça change pas de d'habitude !)


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> et tout petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> et tout petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ... et ça recommence ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...bande de nases !


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> et tout petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'y comprends plus rien : je croyais que le festival du court-métrage, c'était sur l'autre fil, le clermontois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou alors, ici c'est pour les clips ? J'ai bon, là ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

C'est marrant il me semble avoir déjà vu ta tête kekpart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue Jean_Luc !


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2004)

J'ai bien peur que le court métrage de zeBig ait été saucissoné et dispersé dans les différents threads de ce forum !


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Jean_Luc !


Euh ! Merci de ta sollicitude aimable, Oupsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis-moi, ils sont toujours comme ça ici ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Non pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 souvent c'est pire


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Merci de ta sollicitude aimable, Oupsy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais on aime pas les vi... les nouveaux !!
File !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on aime pas les vi... les nouveaux !!
> File !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Février 2004)

Tiens, un oldbies !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Février 2004)

Bienvenue ici JeanunderscoreLuc !


----------

